
Free website, domain, donation support, email list for BLM organizers - josephcohen
https://empowerment.tools
======
josephcohen
We’re making Universe Pro free for all organizers, groups, & grassroots
movements to support the Black Lives Matter movement. Activists can create a
website, take donations, link their social media accounts, and keep an email
list. Details here: [http://empowerment.tools](http://empowerment.tools)

For those who don't know about Universe: we're an iOS-based website builder.
You can download the app here:
[http://apple.co/Universe](http://apple.co/Universe)

